# [H] 'Nids [W] £



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I have way too many boxes of un-built and un-painted figures that I'm never going to use so it's time to start clearing things.

For starters:

Tyrannid Assault Brood (6 Warriors, 32 Gaunts, 3 Carnifexes, 16 Genestealers)
Tyrannid Swarm (40 Termagaunts, 40 Hormagaunts, 4 Ripper swarm bases, 10 Gargoyles, 1 Carnifex)

I'm in East London, UK - buyer pays postage (although if you're vaguely local to me I'll try and do a meet up).


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

In discussions about these.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

All gone.


----------

